# what does whr stand for?



## kitmk

when it says battery pak and life: 71WHr, what does that mean in english?


----------



## Bobo

It means Watt Hours.  The bigger, the longer the battery will last.  Essentialy 71WHr means that if you were using only 1W, the battery will last for 71 hours.


----------



## kitmk

so how many watts will a laptop generally use?


----------



## kitmk

or should i be more specific?


----------



## Bobo

It will say on your charger, but generally around 20W.  However, that does not mean that your battery will last 3.5 hours.  Battery life is affected by what the processor is doing, and how much electricity the laptop actually needs.  

This is how I understand it, but I am not totally sure...


----------



## Hairy_Lee

ive come across notebooks that draw 6 amps on a 12v supply (while also charging)
in this case thats a total draw of 72 watt, now obviously a lot of this is going to the battery but i think 20 watts is a fairly low value with this in consideration... if you're looking for values for a specifc notebook then you should check the manufacturer's information for that model; they should be able to provide you with the information you need


----------



## Bobo

Hairy_Lee said:
			
		

> ive come across notebooks that draw 6 amps on a 12v supply (while also charging)
> in this case thats a total draw of 72 watt, now obviously a lot of this is going to the battery but i think 20 watts is a fairly low value with this in consideration... if you're looking for values for a specifc notebook then you should check the manufacturer's information for that model; they should be able to provide you with the information you need



No, I'm just plain confused....I was thinking of 20V DC.  

Ignore what I was saying...


----------

